# Why is my 8 week old GSD so small?



## GSDOzzy (Mar 10, 2021)

Okay so before I found this website I spent numerous hours watching videos of GSD puppies, grow videos, training videos etc. Then I spent even more hours researching Pituitary Dwarfism then again looking at those dogs in videos. Then looking for ways to determine age and then I frankly landed here where other owners had similar concerns. So I got my GSD puppy on 03/05/2021, his birthdate supposedly is 01/15/2021. I say supposedly because I want to believe that he is really about 5-6 weeks old which would not be a good thing either but would give me a piece of mind due to his size. So long story short when I got him he was exactly 7 weeks old according to the birthdate I was provided with. I had him weighed that same day and he came in a a whopping 4.5 pounds! Which to my understanding is not an ideal weight at all not even for a female pup. My fella is a guy, a really small one at that. I feel that he is younger because of the way he acts, how he cries. How he runs with a little bounce and the way he looks obviously but I can’t find a reason as to why the breeder would be lying to me. I don’t think it was a rush to sell them that doesn’t make sense to me since they would still sell. I also counted his teeth but somehow I counted 25 I might’ve counted wrong though. So I have provided some pictures. The breeder told me to give him goat milk if I could get a hold of some. He also mentioned that the mom was not caring for the puppies properly. Whatever that means, he didn’t elaborate and the scary thing is that his other siblings are the same or even smaller. I was super excited to finally get a GSD and now I just feel disappointed. I wanted to take him back but I felt bad and the breeder said he would take responsibility if it turns out to be a genetic defect. Any input would help. I’ll provide some pictures.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Seems younger to me. This is my 8 week old her first day home. 18 lbs.


----------



## Cat Mom Adopts German Boy (Jan 4, 2021)

Seems very young. Here is my boy when he was 8 weeks.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

That's not just smaller, looks too young to be away. No idea why a breeder would lie but I find in many cases where a breeder to willing to sell dogs younger than 8 weeks (stated 7 weeks in your case), they are willing to sell dogs much younger than 8 weeks ie 4-5

Not the end of the world can can be a bit of a battle with early health and eventually bite inhibition. The good news is they often catch up within a few months, none the worse for wear.


----------



## GSDOzzy (Mar 10, 2021)

Cat Mom Adopts German Boy said:


> Seems very young. Here is my boy when he was 8 weeks.
> 
> View attachment 570517





ksotto333 said:


> Seems younger to me. This is my 8 week old her first day home. 18 lbs.
> View attachment 570516


Yeah big difference from my puppy and that’s what I can’t wrap my head around because size wise he looks to me like he’s 3-4 weeks old but he’s got his teeth and eats solids so that’s where my concern about dwarfism came in. The breeder said give him time to develop.


----------



## GSDOzzy (Mar 10, 2021)

WNGD said:


> That's not just smaller, looks too young to be away. No idea why a breeder would lie but I find in many cases where a breeder to willing to sell dogs younger than 8 weeks (stated 7 weeks in your case), they are willing to sell dogs much younger than 8 weeks ie 4-5
> 
> Not the end of the world can can be a bit of a battle with early health and eventually bite inhibition. The good news is they often catch up within a few months, none the worse for wear.


Exactly! The way he acts is nothing like my other dog was at his age. I know they’re all different but my other dog was learning sit, down and leave it during his 1st week home and I’ve had this little guy for 5 days now and his attention span just isn’t there and with my other dog by 5 days my arms looked like I had been attacked by a cat and he would nip a lot more and that’s not the case with this guy at all. I feel like I have a chihuahua haha.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

That pup looks 5 weeks old, at the most.
Hans at 8 weeks.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

IF the mother wasn't looking after them properly, yes, they WILL be smaller than normal. The good news is with proper feeding and TLC, he should catch up.


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

Are you sure the pups are purebred? Maybe a smaller type of dog wandered by at just the right moment.


----------



## GSDOzzy (Mar 10, 2021)

Sunflowers said:


> That pup looks 5 weeks old, at the most.
> Hans at 8 weeks.
> View attachment 570519


At this point I’m almost convinced he’s around there because his appetite is not one of an 8 week old and either he’s super confident or he has no fear because he want even phased by the sound of the vacuum and I reas they develop fear around 6-8 weeks. Very good looking German Shepherd btw.


----------



## GSDOzzy (Mar 10, 2021)

Pawsed said:


> Are you sure the pups are purebred? Maybe a smaller type of dog wandered by at just the right moment.


Haha that would be a story to tell 😂 but assuming that did not happen then to my knowledge they are purebred. The parents both looked big and healthy with a good background.


----------



## Kionacreek (Jan 22, 2021)

Kiona when I got her at seven weeks. Your guy does seem young.


----------



## GSDOzzy (Mar 10, 2021)

Kionacreek said:


> View attachment 570522
> Kiona when I got her at seven weeks. Your guy does seem young.


How was his behavior? Did he still have that newborn puppy cry? Could he hold his potty for more that 2 hours? Where was his weight at?


----------



## Kionacreek (Jan 22, 2021)

She was around 13lbs. She mostly only held it that long at night. She was a bit tired when we got home but was adventurous and outgoing. She was also whiny but she has become a talkative, opinionated little girl that likes to make herself heard so it might just have been her personality 🤷🏻‍♀️. She’s 4 and 1/2 months old now and weighs around 42lbs.


----------



## Kionacreek (Jan 22, 2021)

Kionacreek said:


> She was around 13lbs. She mostly only held it that long at night. She was a bit tired when we got home but was adventurous and outgoing. She was also whiny but she has become a talkative, opinionated little girl that likes to make herself heard so it might just have been her personality 🤷🏻‍♀️. She’s 4 and 1/2 months old now and weighs around 42lbs.


And she loved the goat milk, wasn’t too keen on eating the crunchy food for the first little while.


----------



## GSDOzzy (Mar 10, 2021)

Kionacreek said:


> And she loved the goat milk, wasn’t too keen on eating the crunchy food for the first little while.


I see, I’m glad she’s doing great! I have been boiling the goat milk until this morning. I read that I’ve been doing it wrong because you’re not supposed to boil the milk for them since it kills the good bacteria so now I’m giving him raw goat milk. I really hope it helps and he’s not a dwarf /:


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Looks around 5ish weeks to me. For comparison..







The pup on the right is Nadja at 5 weeks when we visited the litter







and at 8 weeks


----------



## Hai.britt (Feb 23, 2021)

I am in the same situation as you, supposedly my pup was 7 weeks old on 2/13 and when I got him he was 3lbs! He's now almost 11weeks and around 5-5.5lbs. I still have the feeling I got one from the younger litter the breeder had (he maintains its not and even gave me papers for the older litter so idk) , which would make him just now 8 almost 9 weeks. He's still small but he had hookworms very bad and as soon as we took care of that he gained two pounds in a week! I have gotten a lot of drama from some German shepherd groups about it as if his size was my fault but dont worry, none of this is you're fault and your guy will grow and be a happy pup as long as you care for him the best you can! If you need someone to vent to about being overwhelmed and frustrated by this feel free to message me, I've been through every emotion imaginable about this.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Rolf’s sire’s litter, 5 weeks


----------



## GSDOzzy (Mar 10, 2021)

NadDog24 said:


> Looks around 5ish weeks to me. For comparison..
> View attachment 570531
> The pup on the right is Nadja at 5 weeks when we visited the litter
> View attachment 570530
> and at 8 weeks


Wow even at 5 weeks old mine still looks smaller do you know what she weighed at 5 weeks?


----------



## Hai.britt (Feb 23, 2021)

For a comparison here's when mine came home at "8weeks"


----------



## GSDOzzy (Mar 10, 2021)

Hai.britt said:


> I am in the same situation as you, supposedly my pup was 7 weeks old on 2/23 and when I got him he was 3lbs! He's now almost 11weeks and around 5-5.5lbs. I still have the feeling I got one from the younger litter the breeder had (he maintains its not and even gave me papers for the older litter so idk) , which would make him just now 8 almost 9 weeks. He's still small but he had hookworms very bad and as soon as we took care of that he gained two pounds in a week! I have gotten a lot of drama from some German shepherd groups about it as if his size was my fault but dont worry, none of this is you're fault and your guy will grow and be a happy pup as long as you care for him the best you can! If you need someone to vent to about being overwhelmed and frustrated by this feel free to message me, I've been through every emotion imaginable about this.


Wow I’m sorry to you’re in the same situation. You’re right it is super stressful and I’ve definitely held back on posting him on FB groups because I know the negativity is just gonna make me doubt my dog. I’m glad you’re still positive about it but TLC should pay off if the genetics are right. I don’t have anything against Dwarf (I’d definitely neuter) but the thing is that I wanted an actual working dog, and intimidating dog since he’s going to be trained as a guard dog so I hope he pulls through. I’ll dm you I’d really like to see some pics of your fur baby.


----------



## GSDOzzy (Mar 10, 2021)

Hai.britt said:


> For a comparison here's when mine came home at "8weeks"
> View attachment 570534


Did the ears stay up every day? I still haven’t seen mine with his ears up but I read that depending on the age they’ll go up and go back down them back up


----------



## GSDOzzy (Mar 10, 2021)

Sunflowers said:


> Rolf’s sire’s litter, 5 weeks
> 
> View attachment 570533


Aww they are adorable!! I love how the solid black German shepherds look! A lot of them have their ears up already!


----------



## Hai.britt (Feb 23, 2021)

GSDOzzy said:


> Did the ears stay up every day? I still haven’t seen mine with his ears up but I read that depending on the age they’ll go up and go back down them back up


His ears were always up (I told him every day how stronk his ears are 😂) , just a few days ago they began to teepee, but I've had a gsd take until 5 months before they even started showing life.


----------



## GSDOzzy (Mar 10, 2021)

Hai.britt said:


> His ears were always up (I told him every day how stronk his ears are 😂) , just a few days ago they began to teepee, but I've had a gsd take until 5 months before they even started showing life.


I’m getting a full exam done tomorrow on my guy (I still haven’t named him, I’ve been to busy researching his size problem) you have a very handsome boy though and I appreciate your offer. Let’s keep each other updated on their growth


----------



## Hai.britt (Feb 23, 2021)

GSDOzzy said:


> I’m getting a full exam done tomorrow on my guy (I still haven’t named him, I’ve been to busy researching his size problem) you have a very handsome boy though and I appreciate your offer. Let’s keep each other updated on their growth


For sure! Thank you, I believe you're guy can make a full recovery also! Best of luck to you guys! I have a thread called Little Luca's growth I plan on updating on Sundays if you want to follow, and I have plenty of pics from the last month I can send if you like 😊


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

GSDOzzy said:


> Wow even at 5 weeks old mine still looks smaller do you know what she weighed at 5 weeks?


I can’t remember what she weighed at 5 weeks but at 8 she was 15 lbs


----------



## dino17 (Feb 4, 2020)

10 weeks.









4.5 years 108 Lbs.


----------



## GSDOzzy (Mar 10, 2021)

Hai.britt said:


> For sure! Thank you, I believe you're guy can make a full recovery also! Best of luck to you guys! I have a thread called Little Luca's growth I plan on updating on Sundays if you want to follow, and I have plenty of pics from the last month I can send if you like 😊


Thank you!! I hope he can too and same to you! I’ll follow your thread


----------



## Jakef (Feb 3, 2021)

GSDOzzy said:


> Okay so before I found this website I spent numerous hours watching videos of GSD puppies, grow videos, training videos etc. Then I spent even more hours researching Pituitary Dwarfism then again looking at those dogs in videos. Then looking for ways to determine age and then I frankly landed here where other owners had similar concerns. So I got my GSD puppy on 03/05/2021, his birthdate supposedly is 01/15/2021. I say supposedly because I want to believe that he is really about 5-6 weeks old which would not be a good thing either but would give me a piece of mind due to his size. So long story short when I got him he was exactly 7 weeks old according to the birthdate I was provided with. I had him weighed that same day and he came in a a whopping 4.5 pounds! Which to my understanding is not an ideal weight at all not even for a female pup. My fella is a guy, a really small one at that. I feel that he is younger because of the way he acts, how he cries. How he runs with a little bounce and the way he looks obviously but I can’t find a reason as to why the breeder would be lying to me. I don’t think it was a rush to sell them that doesn’t make sense to me since they would still sell. I also counted his teeth but somehow I counted 25 I might’ve counted wrong though. So I have provided some pictures. The breeder told me to give him goat milk if I could get a hold of some. He also mentioned that the mom was not caring for the puppies properly. Whatever that means, he didn’t elaborate and the scary thing is that his other siblings are the same or even smaller. I was super excited to finally get a GSD and now I just feel disappointed. I wanted to take him back but I felt bad and the breeder said he would take responsibility if it turns out to be a genetic defect. Any input would help. I’ll provide some pictures.


I was in the same situation as you a few weeks back. I got Stella at 7 weeks buts she looked much younger. She is now 13.5 weeks and about 20 pounds. The key is to be careful with the vaccines if you don’t trust exactly how old they are. You may think you are giving your pup their 3rd round at 14-16 weeks but they could still be 11-13 weeks and still have their mothers antibodies, rendering the shot useless. As long as your pup is eating and gaining weight, I don’t think you have anything to worry about!


----------



## GSDOzzy (Mar 10, 2021)

I totally agree! The vet said we should wait just in case or give him 2 of the same shots but I’ve decided to wait and just keep him away from other dogs in the meantime just to be on the safe side. I’m glad to hear that your pup is doing well I weighed mine today since he’s supposed to be 8 weeks today and he weighed 5.3 pounds so gained a little over a pound in the week that I’ve had him


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

My Hans was 10 lbs at 8 weeks, and that is on the small side.
No way is your boy 8 weeks at half that weight.


----------



## JunoVonNarnia (Apr 8, 2020)

@Sunflowers
Puppy Uncle Hans is so cute


----------



## JunoVonNarnia (Apr 8, 2020)

@GSDOzzy
I thought he might be the runt, but you said his siblings were even smaller! 

I got Juno at 11.5 weeks and she was then what they typically are at 8 weeks, the breeder said. These are her first few days at home. I have no photos or weight measusrements of her when she was younger.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

There's no way Ozzy is 8 weeks old. He's not just small, he looks very immature. The fact that the breeder suggested goat milk is another clue, an 8 week old puppy shouldn't need a milk replacer, that's something I'd expect during the weaning process. Here is Cava at 5 weeks old, she was 8.2 pounds, the smallest of her litter:


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

JunoVonNarnia said:


> @Sunflowers
> Puppy Uncle Hans is so cute


Of course you would say that, they have the exact same eyes!😃
My gosh, Juno was irresistible!


----------



## Beau's Mom (Nov 9, 2017)

Well, I think your little one was 4 weeks old when he came to you, not 7. I just recently happened to see a not-quite-4-week-old GSD puppy, and she looked similar to your guy. She’s almost 4 months now and still looks a tad small for her age, but certainly within the norm.

Here is a pic of my Beau and a couple of his litter mates at 3 weeks, 6 days:








Beau’s the guy to the back and right with the sky blue collar. I don’t know what he weighed at that age. Here he is at 8 weeks:
















I took Beau home at 12 weeks, and at 13 weeks the vet weighed him at just under 30 lbs.


----------



## Shaun.R. (Jun 18, 2020)

That was going to be my comment ,
the face hasn't matured another for 8 weeks.
This is Azra at 8 weeks coming home









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakef (Feb 3, 2021)

GSDOzzy said:


> I totally agree! The vet said we should wait just in case or give him 2 of the same shots but I’ve decided to wait and just keep him away from other dogs in the meantime just to be on the safe side. I’m glad to hear that your pup is doing well I weighed mine today since he’s supposed to be 8 weeks today and he weighed 5.3 pounds so gained a little over a pound in the week that I’ve had him


How is your pup doing? Loved this thread bc I related to it so much so I wanted to check in. Has your puppy been gaining weight? Stella was 8 pounds at 8 weeks and today she weighed in at 26 pounds at 14.5 weeks.


----------



## Shaun.R. (Jun 18, 2020)

Azra is now 38 weeks ,and she is doing great ( by the way we are from the uk ) we haven't had her weighed in a while I suppose she is around 20kg..we aren't to fussed about height and weight..we feed her royal canin german shepherd puppy food..give her plenty of exercise and love..























Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakef (Feb 3, 2021)

Shaun.R. said:


> Azra is now 38 weeks ,and she is doing great ( by the way we are from the uk ) we haven't had her weighed in a while I suppose she is around 20kg..we aren't to fussed about height and weight..we feed her royal canin german shepherd puppy food..give her plenty of exercise and love..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She’s so pretty!! Here is Stella celebrating her first day out in the world after getting vaccinated. Her coat has a mixture of diver and white. What a cool combination right?


----------



## Shaun.R. (Jun 18, 2020)

Oh yes she looks great,,and as for the ears lol.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakef (Feb 3, 2021)

Shaun.R. said:


> Oh yes she looks great,,and as for the ears lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Every day they come up just a little more. So close to blast off


----------



## GSDOzzy (Mar 10, 2021)

Jakef said:


> How is your pup doing? Loved this thread bc I related to it so much so I wanted to check in. Has your puppy been gaining weight? Stella was 8 pounds at 8 weeks and today she weighed in at 26 pounds at 14.5 weeks.


He’s doing quite well. I kinda came to terms with the fact that he was probably 4-5 weeks of age. (Kinda gives me a small peace of mind even if that’s not the case) I can’t see why the breeder would lie but oh well lesson learned. I have noticed a big improvement on his size. I haven’t weighed him recently but I think it’s safe to say he’s doubled in size during the 2 weeks I’ve had him. His face is beginning to mature and look more alive and like a GSD. I’m glad Stella did well! Sounds like she gained a lot of weight too! I’ll let you know how much he weighs in at during his next set of shots


----------



## GSDOzzy (Mar 10, 2021)

Shaun.R. said:


> Azra is now 38 weeks ,and she is doing great ( by the way we are from the uk ) we haven't had her weighed in a while I suppose she is around 20kg..we aren't to fussed about height and weight..we feed her royal canin german shepherd puppy food..give her plenty of exercise and love..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She looks beautiful!


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

The OP's pics do not look like a pure breed GSD to me.

Here's Jaz at 3 weeks









Here is 6 weeks










8 weeks









10 weeks


----------



## GSDOzzy (Mar 10, 2021)

Yeah I noticed mine doesn’t have that fluffy look that most have but his parents were pure, I might have to order a DNA test now that you mention it. Here’s a pic from a few days ago after his nap. He refuses to use his bed 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Hai.britt (Feb 23, 2021)

GSDOzzy said:


> Yeah I noticed mine doesn’t have that fluffy look that most have but his parents were pure, I might have to order a DNA test now that you mention it. Here’s a pic from a few days ago after his nap. He refuses to use his bed 🤦‍♂️
> View attachment 571077


He's definitely looking better!


----------



## GSDOzzy (Mar 10, 2021)

Hai.britt said:


> He's definitely looking better!


Thank you! 🙂


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

GSDOzzy said:


> Yeah I noticed mine doesn’t have that fluffy look that most have but his parents were pure, I might have to order a DNA test now that you mention it. Here’s a pic from a few days ago after his nap. He refuses to use his bed 🤦‍♂️
> View attachment 571077


Looks a lot more GSD like in that pic. Our other dog a rescue was listed as blue tick heeler. Did a DNA rest came back Beagle, lab, boxer, great pryenees, chow chow. So you never know.


----------



## GSDOzzy (Mar 10, 2021)

!!update!!
Hey, so I’ve been super busy with life and all so I haven’t been able to keep this thread up to date but Mufasa is now either 6months and 19 days or 5 months and 19 days old. I last weighed him about 10 days ago and he was 50 pounds! I still consider him small for his age but not sure what others are weighing at this age. Things have been going okay. There are a few things that concern me like the fact that his ears are not standing yet -.- they will stand sometimes like after a nap but only for about 30 seconds or a minute, then they flop right back down-.- it’s pretty frustrating and I really want them to stand naturally without having to use anything on his ears. He still hasn’t finished teething so I’m not sure if that could be the cause but he read that most have standing ears by now but some take as long as 8 months either way I don’t feel like his ears are making much of an effort. The other thing is his lack of interest in chew toys and tug o war or any toy for that matter. Plus when he gets scared I’ve noticed that he pees himself …. Not the mighty GSD behavior I expected at all /: not sure if it’s just because of his age or if he’s going to be a natural coward


----------



## Kittykattyness (Apr 22, 2018)

Have you asked the breeder when the parents ears started standing? Ears can stand up at 8/9 months old. You could always use breathe right strips with eyelash glue on the ears, it’s very easy to do. I did it with Kai for one day and the one ear came up after a day of breathe right strips.


----------



## GSDOzzy (Mar 10, 2021)

Kittykattyness said:


> Have you asked the breeder when the parents ears started standing? Ears can stand up at 8/9 months old. You could always use breathe right strips with eyelash glue on the ears, it’s very easy to do. I did it with Kai for one day and the one ear came up after a day of breathe right strips.


I haven’t asked but thanks for the advice I’ve been trying to be patient and let it happen naturally but I might end up using your technique in about a week or 2 because I don’t wanna miss the timeframe to be able to correct the ears


----------



## Cat Mom Adopts German Boy (Jan 4, 2021)

GSDOzzy said:


> !!update!!
> Hey, so I’ve been super busy with life and all so I haven’t been able to keep this thread up to date but Mufasa is now either 6months and 19 days or 5 months and 19 days old. I last weighed him about 10 days ago and he was 50 pounds! I still consider him small for his age but not sure what others are weighing at this age. Things have been going okay. There are a few things that concern me like the fact that his ears are not standing yet -.- they will stand sometimes like after a nap but only for about 30 seconds or a minute, then they flop right back down-.- it’s pretty frustrating and I really want them to stand naturally without having to use anything on his ears. He still hasn’t finished teething so I’m not sure if that could be the cause but he read that most have standing ears by now but some take as long as 8 months either way I don’t feel like his ears are making much of an effort. The other thing is his lack of interest in chew toys and tug o war or any toy for that matter. Plus when he gets scared I’ve noticed that he pees himself …. Not the mighty GSD behavior I expected at all /: not sure if it’s just because of his age or if he’s going to be a natural coward
> View attachment 576431
> View attachment 576432
> ...


He's still very young in terms of personality. Plus he was taken so young from his mom which may have had an impact. How is his personality otherwise? What are his positive traits? : ) He's a handsome fella!


----------



## Loulou50 (Jul 29, 2021)

GSDOzzy said:


> Okay so before I found this website I spent numerous hours watching videos of GSD puppies, grow videos, training videos etc. Then I spent even more hours researching Pituitary Dwarfism then again looking at those dogs in videos. Then looking for ways to determine age and then I frankly landed here where other owners had similar concerns. So I got my GSD puppy on 03/05/2021, his birthdate supposedly is 01/15/2021. I say supposedly because I want to believe that he is really about 5-6 weeks old which would not be a good thing either but would give me a piece of mind due to his size. So long story short when I got him he was exactly 7 weeks old according to the birthdate I was provided with. I had him weighed that same day and he came in a a whopping 4.5 pounds! Which to my understanding is not an ideal weight at all not even for a female pup. My fella is a guy, a really small one at that. I feel that he is younger because of the way he acts, how he cries. How he runs with a little bounce and the way he looks obviously but I can’t find a reason as to why the breeder would be lying to me. I don’t think it was a rush to sell them that doesn’t make sense to me since they would still sell. I also counted his teeth but somehow I counted 25 I might’ve counted wrong though. So I have provided some pictures. The breeder told me to give him goat milk if I could get a hold of some. He also mentioned that the mom was not caring for the puppies properly. Whatever that means, he didn’t elaborate and the scary thing is that his other siblings are the same or even smaller. I was super excited to finally get a GSD and now I just feel disappointed. I wanted to take him back but I felt bad and the breeder said he would take responsibility if it turns out to be a genetic defect. Any input would help. I’ll provide some pictures.
> View attachment 570502
> View attachment 570503
> View attachment 570504
> ...





GSDOzzy said:


> Okay so before I found this website I spent numerous hours watching videos of GSD puppies, grow videos, training videos etc. Then I spent even more hours researching Pituitary Dwarfism then again looking at those dogs in videos. Then looking for ways to determine age and then I frankly landed here where other owners had similar concerns. So I got my GSD puppy on 03/05/2021, his birthdate supposedly is 01/15/2021. I say supposedly because I want to believe that he is really about 5-6 weeks old which would not be a good thing either but would give me a piece of mind due to his size. So long story short when I got him he was exactly 7 weeks old according to the birthdate I was provided with. I had him weighed that same day and he came in a a whopping 4.5 pounds! Which to my understanding is not an ideal weight at all not even for a female pup. My fella is a guy, a really small one at that. I feel that he is younger because of the way he acts, how he cries. How he runs with a little bounce and the way he looks obviously but I can’t find a reason as to why the breeder would be lying to me. I don’t think it was a rush to sell them that doesn’t make sense to me since they would still sell. I also counted his teeth but somehow I counted 25 I might’ve counted wrong though. So I have provided some pictures. The breeder told me to give him goat milk if I could get a hold of some. He also mentioned that the mom was not caring for the puppies properly. Whatever that means, he didn’t elaborate and the scary thing is that his other siblings are the same or even smaller. I was super excited to finally get a GSD and now I just feel disappointed. I wanted to take him back but I felt bad and the breeder said he would take responsibility if it turns out to be a genetic defect. Any input would help. I’ll provide some pictures.
> View attachment 570502
> View attachment 570503
> View attachment 570504
> ...


----------

